# Masakage "Zero"?



## Sparklepony (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and I am looking at a Masakage Zero 240mm Gyoto. Does anyone have any experience with these? They are awfully pricey but awfully awesome looking.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey There,
Knife like that, you're probably paying 50% of the bill just for the F&F. If you're into that then ok but not for me.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2015)

RIPOFF!!! RUN!!! 

I'm sure it's a nice knife but for $664 CA for a 240 I think you could do a lot better.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 21, 2015)

chinacats said:


> RIPOFF!!! RUN!!!



This. If you like that style, there is an OEM tsuchime line with similar aesthetics all over the place. Togiharu example: http://korin.com/Knives/Togiharu-Hammered-Damascus_2


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2015)

Fritzkrieg, how did you join the forum Jan 2010? KKF didn't start 'til 2011:dazed:


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 21, 2015)

Edit: fixed.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 21, 2015)

Dude, you've got the force...


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 21, 2015)

Its overpriced, dont get me wrong, the knife itself is good, masakage knives atleast from my limited experience are good, my shimo mizu and kiru all are awesome, even though I hate my shimo... patina hate love relationship. It is super blue and has iron wood handles if that helps justify the price... id like to see it around $400 but its significantly more, if you live in the area of a knifewear run in and play with it, maybe its love, otherwise id probably pass, you just missed a sale too, febuary was 15% off on all masakages


----------



## MrOli (Mar 22, 2015)

It is no more ripoff than the other prestigious makers offering knives in this price bracket, if you like that kind of look you can also check Saji, Takamura and co. The Masakage knives I have had and tried were all very well made.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 22, 2015)

I should be more clear, I consider it a ripoff to pay thatmuch for any stock knife that is neither Damascus not honyaki. not sure what I'm missing that makes this knife so expensive? It's AO super clad in stainless, wearing ironwood shoes...what else is there? 650 for stainless clad Kato, Shig, etc would be more than I'd pay...just my opinion and we all know what that's worth

Meant to add this is a non-custom...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Fritzkrieg, how did you join the forum Jan 2010? KKF didn't start 'til 2011:dazed:





Fritzkrieg said:


> Edit: fixed.





How did you fix this? Join dates should not be adjustable?


----------



## MrOli (Mar 22, 2015)

chinacats said:


> I should be more clear, I consider it a ripoff to pay thatmuch for any stock knife that is neither Damascus not honyaki. not sure what I'm missing that makes this knife so expensive? It's AO super clad in stainless, wearing ironwood shoes...what else is there? 650 for stainless clad Kato, Shig, etc would be more than I'd pay...just my opinion and we all know what that's worth
> 
> Meant to add this is a non-custom...



I am with you on this.

Btw I have a Kurosaki AS (same maker as the Zero) which is really well priced.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 22, 2015)

at the end of the day you are going to buy what you want.. ya know.. personally there are many other knives out there with a much better price tag that you could check out. i would pass on that one ! good luck


----------



## Sparklepony (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks fellas!


----------

